# Show Question



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

When showing what prep do you do to the hair? 

We have a doe that has some really interesting course hair and its to late to shave her and let it regrow. It's so course I don't even think mousse would do any good. I have been reading and it looks like Sullivan's Revive is something I should try as it smooths and gives it some volume when sprayed the night before a show and rinsed the next day. We have that so I am going to try it on her and some of my finer haired does before the show so I know what to expect. 

Any other suggestions or tips for products to use on the hair for either using before the show or the day of the show?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I really, really like Kleen Sheen from Sullivans. It gives lots of volume, and really keeps she shape you comb the hair into.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I really, really like Kleen Sheen from Sullivans. It gives lots of volume, and really *keeps she shape you comb the hair into*.


OK, I'm gonna ask a question...I'm truly asking for an explanation, I'm not trying to be a smart alek or anything, just truly asking.

When the judge puts their hands on the goat, don't they feel the actual shape of the goat? Why do you shape the hair if the judge is just going to feel through it anyway?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

CritterCarnival said:


> OK, I'm gonna ask a question...I'm truly asking for an explanation, I'm not trying to be a smart alek or anything, just truly asking.
> 
> When the judge puts their hands on the goat, don't they feel the actual shape of the goat? Why do you shape the hair if the judge is just going to feel through it anyway?


That's something that I've always wondered as well with meat goats, and beef cattle especially. Hope someone can give us an answer! Lol


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

It's a visual thing at first. Yes you want the structure to go along with the shape you clip and brush because when the judge puts their hands on them they will find the flaws you might be able to hide. It's why some judges will make you let them go and run around the ring. Maybe the goat has a bad back (not flat) and the person showing can hold the head up or down and hid the bad back but when let them go the goat is in control and the bad back will be exposed basically.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Okay thank you Victoria. That's the same Vita Hair line that the Revive is in so maybe both of them together will work good!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Do you think the Kleen Sheen is like Pro Polish?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I use ProPink from Weaver's or Pink Oil from Sullivan's for shine and hold right before going in the show ring.

Victoria- Do you use the Kleen Sheen daily or just onshow days? And how do you use it?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Kallee. My thoughts exactly. Shaping is for optimal appearance. 

When I was preparing my doeling for Nationals last month, I used Kleen Sheen on her once a day. I only washed her 2 times a week but would spray on KS generously, comb in, blow out then comb again. If I washed her first I would blow her mostly dry, then spray on KS, comb in, blow out and comb again. Her hair coat looked amazing after 2 weeks of that.  I've been doing that about once a week these days and the hair is holding pretty well. 

Not sure about the ProPolish... maybe?? I haven't tried that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Keeps *she* shape... :doh:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh awesome thank you for the help! We use ProPolish mostly because it repels dirt so we don't have to bath more than once at a show and it does give them a shine.


----------

